# Defrosting with Sous Vide?



## Boatboy24 (Apr 20, 2017)

Got home and wanted steak. Have some NY Strip in the freezer, but obviously a frozen steak doesn't do much good at this hour. I often SV the steak anyway, so I figured why not just throw the frozen hunk of beef straight into the bath? It was already vac sealed and ready to go. It'll be in a little over 90 minutes. Is this dangerous? Who knows. If I'm not around tomorrow, you'll know why.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 20, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> . If I'm not around tomorrow, you'll know why.



Can you put me in your will for your wine tonight, just in case?

I grill all kinds of frozen food, including burgers, straight from the freezer. Usually have to add a minute or two to the cooking time. I can't imagine why you couldn't do it with a steak, might be a good reason, but good reasoning has never stopped me before.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 20, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Got home and wanted steak. Have some NY Strip in the freezer, but obviously a frozen steak doesn't do much good at this hour. I often SV the steak anyway, so I figured why not just throw the frozen hunk of beef straight into the bath? It was already vac sealed and ready to go. It'll be in a little over 90 minutes. Is this dangerous? Who knows. If I'm not around tomorrow, you'll know why.



No, it is not dangerous: http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 20, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Can you put me in your will for your wine tonight, just in case?
> 
> I grill all kinds of frozen food, including burgers, straight from the freezer. Usually have to add a minute or two to the cooking time. I can't imagine why you couldn't do it with a steak, might be a good reason, but good reasoning has never stopped me before.



Yep, now that I think about it, I've thrown many a frozen pork butt onto the smoker with no ill effects aside from a longer cook time.


----------

